

Ask HN: I need feedback for my feedback site - ucdaz

www.FeedbackJar.com<p>Just need some feedback before we launch. Thanks HN!<p>Think of us as Getsatisfaction/UserVoice for small businesses.<p>For Customers:<p><i>Post a Question, Suggestion, Praise, Discussion, or Issue<p></i>Discuss with business employees and customers<p><i>Share ideas on improving products and services<p>For Small Businesses:<p></i>Receive, respond, and manage feedback<p><i>Increase customer satisfaction and business<p></i>Build and retain loyal customer relationships<p>Also, let me know if you have any launch ideas?
======
nathanburke
The one question I have deals with how much data you'll have at launch. Right
now, when I search for anything in MA, there's nothing there. Are you planning
on either: a) just focusing on CA for launch b) preloading some data so
there's at least something there c) connecting to an API or other service like
Yelp, etc. to display some local listings, allowing users to select those
businesses to add to the feedbackjar listing

My other question: Are you purposely staying vague with your categories? When
I go to add a business, there are no category selectors, though it feels like
there should be (could just be me).

Hope this helps.

------
Juliet
Its the classic Chincken and Egg situation ! You wont succeed without traction
so you are forced to grow regionally like Yelp and City search etc .. If you
launch Nationally you will spread yourself too thin .. Yep - Building the
software is one thing Marketing is a different beast all together ..

------
Angostura
The one thing, I don't understand. You say "Think of us as
Getsatisfaction/UserVoice for small businesses."

But small businesses are all over Getsatisfaction.

So what's different about FeedbackJar?

~~~
ucdaz
But you can't search for by location on getsatisfaction. Plus, we're focusing
on the small business vertical market like restaurants and cafes.

~~~
teej
When you say "small business" I think you mean "small local retail business".
My (theoretical) small, virtual consulting business is not who you're
targeting.

~~~
ucdaz
You're always welcome to create an account =)

------
ahoyhere
I thought Satisfaction and UserVoice _were_ for small businesses.

Are you really trying to build a company based on "We're like Coca Cola, but
with a different name!"

Also, for the love of god, coordinate your colors. Rainbow text is so 1992.

------
FlorinAndrei
Yo dawg, I herd you like feedback...

